# Verizon Wireless 5,000 Pts



## Tony (Jul 1, 2010)

I got an email from AGR that there is a promotion where if you sign a new 2 year contract, or renew your existing contract for another 2 years, thru wirefly.com you can get 5,000 AGR points.


----------



## alanh (Jul 1, 2010)

Tony said:


> I got an email from AGR that there is a promotion where if you sign a new 2 year contract, or renew your existing contract for another 2 years, thru wirefly.com you can get 5,000 AGR points.


If you go with this offer, be sure you read _all_ of the terms and conditions carefully. Wirefly imposes its own penalties for changes in service on top of Verizon's. Also compare the cash price (without reward points) -- sometimes it's cheaper that way, even considering the value of the points.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's the link of the offer.

It comes up default for the MOT Droid, but I found if you click on the "Change Phone", the 5,000 is still available on other models too.


----------

